# "White Guilt" and your opinions on it



## RockVolnutt (Aug 16, 2017)

Pretty straight forward topic. What do you think of it? Is it helpful? Is it a problem? Is there a solution?


----------



## Black Waltz (Aug 16, 2017)

It's fucking stupid. Why feel guilty over something you can't control?


----------



## Overcast (Aug 16, 2017)

I remember being a teenager and learning about how we as a country acquired Hawaii and I remember feeling kinda sad and guilty about it, seeing as how it was one of my favorite places in the world to go to as a child. Later on though I realized, it's not my fault. I had nothing to do with what happened and I couldn't control what other people who happen to be of my nationality did.

And that's basically how I view the whole white guilt thing. It's nice that you recognize what you are, what that means to you and other people, ect. But at the end of the day, you're still YOU.  And you shouldn't have to feel guilty over something you had no part of. And if anyone tries to make you think any differently, they're the ones with the problem, not you.

All you can really do is learn from history and do your best not to repeat the mistakes people back then made.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm lazy and going to repost what I said in the Dobson thread a day ago.



RockVolnutt said:


> I'm in the camp where I find regular bigots more respectable for their honesty and that straightforwardness is better for coming to an understanding compared to White Guilt's deep self-loathing that gets magnified outwards. Even as a minority I can't defuse that without getting labeled a House Nigger/Nazi (me passing doesn't help). They never understand the minorities supporting this behavior are profiteers and the more trashy members of those groups, not the diamonds in the rough they want to save.
> 
> Imagine a world where non-whites self-flagellated in servitude to Trailer Trash and Juggalos, that's the equivalent of White Guilt. It's a problem that needs to be solved to help race relations but unfortunately I don't know any solutions. Perhaps someone should make a Deep Thoughts thread as this is more of a serious topic than Dobson.



I legitimately believe it's something that needs to be addressed at some point and the belief does harm more than anything. It looks like a poor excuse to feel sorry about yourself and drag down others for not doing the same. I don't know where this ride will take us but I don't think I want to see it.


----------



## Kyria the Great (Aug 16, 2017)

White guilt is just a way to shame a group of people for stuff that is beyond their control and stuff that is in the past. It is in the exact same vein a racist against black people would say that all black people are stupid because of average IQs in Africa going to ignore the environmental and political reasons for it.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Any person who says they feel guilt over something their ancestors did is a liar with an ulterior motivation.


----------



## Aperrentis (Aug 16, 2017)

My biggest fear nigh the ultimate question of life after death is developing white guilt on top of paranoia.


----------



## D. Sweatshirt (Aug 17, 2017)

No sense in feeling guilty for something you weren't even alive to be involved in.


----------



## Sissy (Aug 17, 2017)

Everyone kills everyone who gives a fuck what color they is


----------



## Nien Nunb (Aug 17, 2017)

On one hand, white people did some fucked up shit. One the other hand, being a shithead isn't a white people only thing and it's not like anyone with white guilt actually was around during slavery times and shit.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 17, 2017)

The only thing the White race should be guilty of is not wiping all other races when they had a chance.

You can't be called a racist if your race is the only one standing.


----------



## millais (Aug 17, 2017)

White guilt is the "original sin" of the secular age. Don't let the papist revisionist crowd keep you down!


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Aug 17, 2017)

Tbh I think it's awesome that we cucked all the Indians and stole their land and made Africa our bitch. I wish we still did cool things like that.

Why anyone would feel guilty for kicking everyone's ass makes no sense. If other races weren't such pussies maybe it wouldn't have happened. It's not my fault Indians and niggers were too stupid to invent guns.


----------



## King_Scrotus (Aug 17, 2017)

It's the new original sin. Repent for your skin color, for by the virtue of your birth you came with white skin, and your white skin has offended us. Prostrate yourself before these other white people who understand the true way of things, so that while you cannot be forgiven for your sin, you may become an ally, and in some small way repent for your genetic evil.


----------



## Sinner's Sandwich (Aug 17, 2017)

As a mixed race person: STOP FEELING GUILTY YOU FUCKING IDIOTS.

Skin color neither a choice (not counting Michael Jackson or Martina Big) nor a personality trait.


----------



## invalid (Aug 17, 2017)

RockVolnutt said:


> Pretty straight forward topic. What do you think of it? Is it helpful? Is it a problem? Is there a solution?



I don't think white guilt will go away even if whites become a minority in every country in the world.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 17, 2017)

RockVolnutt said:


> Pretty straight forward topic. What do you think of it? Is it helpful? Is it a problem? Is there a solution?



White guilt doesn't do shit for anyone.

It's like if you owe someone $100 and you don't have $100, are you going to hang out with them without guilt and be friends with them?  Nope.  You're going to duck out of the room and pretend you didn't see them.  So yeah, if you want whitey guilty enough he avoids you entirely, go do that.


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Aug 17, 2017)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Any person who says they feel guilt over something their ancestors did is a liar with ulterior motivation.



That's not true. If it emerged that your father or grandfather was a serial rapist or murderer that would fuck you up for short period, it would you make you question if that type of fucked up behaviour could be passed to you. But I think eventually it would just diminish to almost nothing. But I do think there are some people, a large minority of KF cows for example, who on hearing about awful past crimes of a close ancestor, mix that knowledge in with the rest of their mental illnesses and end up with something pretty bad.

As to white guilt in general, it's a Lucas Werner level theory that some other motherfuckers latched on to and spread for academic or political gain.  It's like Martin Skhreli read the Wern thread and figured he could make $250m from that bullshit.


----------



## AnOminous (Aug 17, 2017)

KerryDixon9 said:


> That's not true. If it emerged that your father or grandfather was a serial rapist or murderer that would fuck you up for short period, it would you make you question if that type of fucked up behaviour could be passed to you.



I'm likely actually to have known and been affected by my close ancestor.

I'm no more to blame for having Confederate ancestors than I would be worthy of praise because I had ancestors who fought for the Union.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Aug 17, 2017)

Lol it's a bullshit excuse gangbanging and KANGZ darkies use to make up for the fact they aren't successful like the ones that got out of the hood or decided that being a gangster wasn't all there is to life.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 17, 2017)

White people did do some fucked up shit so did every other race 
Why isn't their no Asian guilt cause of what Japan did in WW2 or what China is doing now with Tibet Taiwan and west turkistan


----------



## RockVolnutt (Aug 17, 2017)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> White people did do some fucked up shit so did every other race
> Why isn't their no Asian guilt cause of what Japan did in WW2 or what China is doing now with Tibet Taiwan and west turkistan


Japan to this day considers a bunch of the events of WW2 to be propaganda against Japanese national pride. Nanking being a notable example. That's their government's view anyways, I haven't really heard much from their citizens.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 17, 2017)

White guilt would be valid if time machines existed, some people claim they do but they don't.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Aug 17, 2017)

The slave trade was enabled by native Africans who sold captives from rival tribes to white Europeans.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 17, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> The slave trade was enabled by native Africans who sold captives from rival tribes to white Europeans.


It was a fine slave trade.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Aug 17, 2017)

Ariel said:


> It was a fine slave trade.


And everyone benefited from it.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 17, 2017)

ICametoLurk said:


> And everyone benefited from it.


Its time to make a new slave trade, a big beautiful slave trade.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Aug 17, 2017)

Well, there's only one thing these people can do to be honest with themselves and not seem like hypocrites in front of their POC allies:



Spoiler



Flaying


----------



## TwinkleSnort (Aug 17, 2017)

I have no guilt about being white whatsoever. I haven't enslaved nor oppressed anyone, and I don't think I'm better than anyone else, certainly not by the amount of melanin present in my epidermal layer.


----------



## Anti Fanta (Aug 17, 2017)

lol why would you feel proud about the good stuff your ancestors did that's fucking stupid as fuck lmao you had nothing to do with it. Oh btw you should feel guilty for the bad stuff your ancestors did.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 17, 2017)

Johnny Bravo said:


> The slave trade was enabled by native Africans who sold captives from rival tribes to white Europeans.



And don't forget that the Arab slavetrade, which went on for far longer and also enslaved Africans (along with Europeans), is hardly ever brought up. White people are evil for slavetrade, but Muhammad was super progressive yo, and though he had slaves, he encouraged others to set them free!



TwinkleSnort said:


> I have no guilt about being white whatsoever. I haven't enslaved nor oppressed anyone, and I don't think I'm better than anyone else, certainly not by the amount of melanin present in my epidermal layer.



Well race goes a little deeper than just melanin. Look at athletics, for example, where almost all the best long distance runners are from East Africa, and all the best short distance runners are from West Africa.
If something like athletic performance has a genetic, "racial" component, there is reason to believe that there could also be a "racial" component to other traits. Such as intelligence. We know there is a genetic, component to addiction, for example, and this component has a racial distribution.

The problem is, that a lot more research needs to be done. This research isn't done in the West, since as soon as you mention race and intelligence in the same sentence, you're literally worse than Hitler.

The Chinese aren't cucked to this extent, and are actually investing in research that looks at genetics and the genetical component to intelligence.

Sorry for the ramble. TLDR: "Race" is more than melanin. The Chinese will breed a race of highly intelligent super-Chinks.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 17, 2017)

As others have pointed out, "white guilt" has morphed into the modern equivalent of  original sin: A quasi-religious concept, and a foundational cornerstone of the progressive church of regressive liberalism.

Have white people done shitty things? Sure, like any other race has. Colonialism and racism aren't "white" traits. They are human traits.

Ghengis Khan raised entire cities, and killed hundreds of thousands at a time where the population of earth was in the millions and not billions. Yet nobody talks about "mongol guilt".

Serfs in Russia were property that could be bought or sold, lived lives that were every bit as miserable as those of slaves in the South, and they didn't get emancipated until 1861. 

If you would suggest that their descendants should get reparations today, people would rightfully crown you as the king of idiots, since the concept is almost as retarded, as claiming that serfdom over a century ago is what causes alcoholism or crime in Russia today.

But switch out 'serfs' with 'African Americans', and you've just established your credentials as a super woke, *good* white person.

And at the end of the day, that's what 'white guilt' is about at its core: A pissing contest for white, upper middle class progressives, to show off their imagined moral superiority over the "bad" white people.


----------



## Anonimo (Aug 17, 2017)

If you're a white person who goes on about how "white people suck" or "how you're one of the good ones" to normal people, chances are that you are the actual racist, just sneakier about it. I just look at these people and think "So you're not racist. Are you waiting for someone to give you a medal?"

Rather than prostrate yourself before non-whites, why not (God-forbid) volunteer at a soup kitchen or something? I think those poor minorities could use a hot meal more than a speech about how you're doing the bare minimum to not be a jerk like its some big achievement.


----------



## heathercho (Aug 17, 2017)

Since I'm a mix of East Asian and White, I like to think of myself as being a superior genetic mix instead of "guilty" over something that has fuck all to do with me. My Japanese ancestors fought my Korean ones. They fought and then consequently bred. Mongols and Hans fought and bred. Romans vs Saxons. Everyone has done something shitty to everyone in history and the world kept mixing and turning.

White people built the west to what it is. If the West didn't exist, then neither would these autistic tards who take nothing university courses, wasting time and money and dream up insane bullshit to "make everyone equal". The thing is - people aren't equal. If they were, Africa wouldn't be the assbackwards hole it is. Aboriginals would have built more than lean tos. It's just fact. Actually maybe white people should feel guilty for creating an environment for tards to flourish like a deadly virus on a petri dish....



DICKPICSRUS said:


> White people did do some fucked up shit so did every other race
> Why isn't their no Asian guilt cause of what Japan did in WW2 or what China is doing now with Tibet Taiwan and west turkistan



Asians have a great system of internalising certain feelings but they almost always manifest as revenge or reverence (Han, Jeong, Kibun etc in Korean for example). Their state of mind/pride is more important than capitulating to the idiotic wants of others. But you cant have society running around free ranged like the US for this to work - you need a society that has an attachment to itself as a society, sort of like what the US used to be like, I guess.


----------



## magikarp (Aug 17, 2017)

My relatives weren't even _in_ the fucking States when slavery was a thing, why the hell should I feel guilty over something I had no part of? White guilt is pathetic.


----------



## Medici (Aug 17, 2017)

the people that did all the horrible shit wypipo are "supposed" to feel guilty about are either dead or old as fuck, shitting themselves and doing nothing but watching reruns of mash and i love lucy. even if they were incredibly racist or something they don't have the saggy balls to admit it because they're scared the big black nurse at the old fucks home will give them the wrong pills.

why feel bad about something someone else not even related to you did? just because they have the same skin color? lmao fuck outta here, and this is coming from a nigger.


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 17, 2017)

If I wanted to feel bad about existing.. I would resurrect my dead parents and endure some more pointless abuse.
 I've lived in lots of all black neighborhoods. Their problems are largely self inflicted.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Aug 18, 2017)

There's no such thing as white guilt, you just suck at life and want to find someone else to blame for your self-inflicted bullshit problems.

It's just another term that when heard, you can safely toss that person's opinions into a raging garbage fire.


----------



## Secret Asshole (Aug 18, 2017)

It doesn't exist. Much like cultural appropriation, it is a modern 'white man's burden'. Just because people who shared my skin color, lived in a different time with a different moral and political coda does not mean I am responsible for their actions. Nor does it make any sense, since it assumes white people were one unified group. This has never, ever been true. 'White' as a concept didn't even exist until the dawn of racial science in the early-mid 20th century. It distills a multitude of people down to their skin-color and assumes they all think and feel the same way. The Catholic Concept of original sin is actually more logical than 'White Guilt' and assuming all white people are responsible for the evils of other white people.

Also, which white people? Some white people opposed slavery from its inception. The Church, for example, was staunchly opposed to slavery. Very early on in fact:



> As early as the seventh century, Saint Bathilde (wife of King Clovis II) became famous for her campaign to stop slave-trading and free all slaves; in 851 Saint Anskar began his efforts to halt the Viking slave trade. That the Church willingly baptized slaves was claimed as proof that they had souls, and soon both kings and bishops—including William the Conqueror (1027-1087) and Saints Wulfstan (1009-1095) and Anselm (1033-1109)—forbade the enslavement of Christians.
> 
> Since, except for small settlements of Jews, and the Vikings in the north, _everyone_ was at least nominally a Christian, that effectively abolished slavery in medieval Europe, except at the southern and eastern interfaces with Islam where both sides enslaved one another's prisoners. But even this was sometimes condemned: in the tenth century, bishops in Venice did public penance for past involvement in the Moorish slave trade and sought to prevent all Venetians from involvement in slavery. Then, in the thirteenth century, Saint Thomas Aquinas deduced that slavery was a sin, and a series of popes upheld his position, beginning in 1435 and culminating in three major pronouncements against slavery by Pope Paul III in 1537.



What about these white people? They opposed slavery. Whose sins and whose accomplishments am I responsible for? Am I only responsible for the evil ones and not the good ones? What about John Brown, who attempted to incite a revolution and kill slave owners? What about the anti-imperialists and colonialists? What about the Jesuits, who risked their lives to help people through their missionary work? Is it only the bad I'm responsible for?

It erases any complexity of history and nuance. It ignores the context of history and boils it down for stupid idiots who can barely understand things. You don't need to understand or think for yourself, just think like the group and virtue signal. That's all it is. A tool to manipulate idiots to be used as political tools by people smarter than them. Smart people use it as an excuse to virtue signal and manipulate easily lead people. Stupid idiots (millennial college students) believe the shit their professors spoon-fed them and have no concept of critical or independent thought. You've got weak, cowardly people that are part of a mob. That's why they believe it. Because they cannot stand up for themselves and are exceedingly agreeable and are terrified of being called a racist. The strong use it to manipulate the mob and exploit them.

tl;dr: It is a nonsensical concept on its face and is used as a political bludgeon for smarter people to manipulate stupid idiots who are weak and can't think for themselves.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 18, 2017)

Like others said, why should a person be automatically held responsible for something bad someone else (who happens to have the same skin color) did in the past? If you did that to any other race, it'd be called racism.



Spoiler: nerdy stuff



In the _Star Trek_ universe, it was declared in 2036 that "no Earth citizen could be made to answer for the crimes of his race or forbears."

We need that IRL. And a lot sooner than 2036.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Aug 18, 2017)

For me white guilt is going full retard. My ancestors fought in every single war and conflict this country has been in and killed the everloving fuck out of any enemy that would threaten our way of life. So when some limp wristed commie asshat tells me I should feel ashamed for what my ancestors have done the only thing I feel shame for is that these people are allowed to exist with the rest of us.


----------



## Crisseh (Aug 18, 2017)

White guilt is retarded. Especially for the younger generations that had no hand in it. 

The first slave owner in the colonies was a black Angolan name Anthony Johnson. Native Americans had slaves as well. So did blacks. And not all white people were here during the slave trade. 

So do we take the humanist approach and have everyone guilty? No of course not. Because its easier to single out a group regardless is responsibility, or even if they were here in the America's. 

It's just another tool for people without power to gain power over people, and dictate a social and moral code. And to morally self aggrandize, so they can feel better on Twitter.


----------



## Slowboat to China (Aug 18, 2017)

The more I read about human history, the more I'm amazed that we've come to this point. Everybody had slaves. _Everybody. _War and death and rape and slavery and forced starvation and all the other ills we've perpetrated in our history--if we spent our time feeling guilty about what our ancestors may or may not have done, we'd never be finished with it. We should acknowledge and remember the mistakes of the past, strive to do better, treat everyone equally, and get the fuck over it.

And if people are going to demand white guilt from me, how about some guilt from all the college-age Communists I know? My relatives died in the Holodomor a lot more recently than slaves were kept in America, and I don't hear the Commies apologizing for their comrade privilege.


----------



## Anonimo (Aug 19, 2017)

Every once in a while, I've seen this image make rounds in my news feed, and I'm curious to hear your opinions in relation to this topic:



Spoiler


----------



## The Fair Lady (Aug 19, 2017)

So fucking stupid. No one is responsible for what their ancestors did, end of.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 19, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> I've seen this image make rounds


Whoever made that can't comprehend that it's possible to both never forget AND get over it.



Spoiler



And of course that pic is from Tumblr.


----------



## MG 192 (Aug 20, 2017)

No one should be guilty for being a specific color. Having a specific skin color (or ethnicity, religious preference, gender, or sexuality) is nothing to be ashamed about or hide from society. You can't decide to be black or brown the next day and skin color is not a mental disorder like gender dysphoria.

"White guilt" implies that whites can never be forgiven for the actions of their ancestors. It's racist ideology, the greatest irony being that the SJWs claim to be progressive.

I also have a sneaking suspicion that many SJWs dislike minorities and want them to be a permanent underclass so that they can rule once all of the "nasty cuckservatives" are gone.


----------



## Caesare (Aug 20, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> Every once in a while, I've seen this image make rounds in my news feed, and I'm curious to hear your opinions in relation to this topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe if he would have worked a little harder he wouldn't have gotten those lashes.


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't ascribe to the "sins of the father" ideology. I have nothing to do with anything my ancestors may have did. They made those decisions before I was born. When slavery was going on in America and when Natives were being killed and driven off their land my ancestors were peasant farmers toiling in Eastern European fields. They came here in the early 20th century because they needed jobs. And they learned to speak English the best they could so they would have more opportunities.

I know white people did some pretty bad things. But so did a lot of other peoples. Why is it only white people that get slammed for their atrocities? Plenty of Native American tribes hated each other and were at constant war. It wasn't some country wide hippie commune full of tree hugging peace and love. SJWs love revisionist history when it comes to things like this. Humans in general are still at a stage where they are prone to be violent conquerors. That doesn't just apply to white people. I hope that some day we can evolve past this. But we might succeed in annihilating ourselves before then.

I know this makes me oh so racist and I need to check my white privilege. I don't care. I'm not going to cry white tears for things I didn't do like a good little white devil.

I used to be really understanding. But these past few years of constantly being beat down on for stuff that happened hundreds or years ago and more recent things that I had no part of and was powerless to do anything about have made me more than a bit irritated. There's a reason why you see all of these white supremacist idiots now. There's a reason why things have started to get worse. It's the pendulum swinging back. You can only push so hard before the wrecking ball comes barreling towards you. Unless we learn to keep a balance it's going to be an endless cycle of back and forth. I really hope humanity can get better than this before it's too late.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Aug 21, 2017)

"We're in the middle of the worlds longest apology" - Colin Quinn


----------



## KerryDixon9 (Aug 21, 2017)

Does Chelsea Handler having a Nazi grandfather change anyone's mind on guilt passing through the generations?

It doesn't to me, but Chelsea Handler should feel massive guilt at being such an unfunny twat.


----------



## Ruin (Aug 21, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> I don't ascribe to the "sins of the father" ideology. I have nothing to do with anything my ancestors may have did. They made those decisions before I was born. When slavery was going on in America and when Natives were being killed and driven off their land my ancestors were peasant farmers toiling in Eastern European fields. They came here in the early 20th century because they needed jobs. And they learned to speak English the best they could so they would have more opportunities.
> 
> I know white people did some pretty bad things. But so did a lot of other peoples. Why is it only white people that get slammed for their atrocities? Plenty of Native American tribes hated each other and were at constant war. It wasn't some country wide hippie commune full of tree hugging peace and love. SJWs love revisionist history when it comes to things like this. Humans in general are still at a stage where they are prone to be violent conquerors. That doesn't just apply to white people. I hope that some day we can evolve past this. But we might succeed in annihilating ourselves before then.
> 
> ...



My family is Jewish and the Egyptians enslaved the Jews for centuries. Black people claim to be kangz so if that's true then poor black people owe me and my family reparations.

See how silly this sins of the father nonsense gets? It's utterly ridiculous for the reasons you've articulated quite well.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Aug 21, 2017)

Dysnomia said:


> I know white people did some pretty bad things. But so did a lot of other peoples. Why is it only white people that get slammed for their atrocities?


Because we were better at it than they were. If it had been some other race, they'd be the ones the "progressives" would be demanding shame and tears from.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Aug 21, 2017)

If I feel really bad that Hitler lost, does that count?


----------



## The Iconoclast (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm not really averse to the idea of white privilege, but I feel like "white guilt" is taking it a bit too far.

I can throw out the "you can't blame people now for the actions of their ancestors" just as easy as Franchesca Ramsey can deny hating white people.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Aug 21, 2017)

I think the public school system is to blame for a lot of it. 

Think back to all of your social studies classes from, like, fifth grade to the day you graduated high school. Every lesson was about how shitty we treated blacks, how shitty we treated Injuns, how shitty we treated the Japanese during WWII, how shitty the Jews were treated, how it was shitty of us to drop the bomb, etc. Eight years of that on a daily basis, and it's no wonder everyone under the age of 35 hates their race. 

Hell, it even seeped into all of our English classes. Thinking back, most of the works I read revolved around white people treating another group like shit.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Aug 21, 2017)

1911JD said:


> just as easy as Franchesca Ramsey can deny hating white people.


Funny enough she's married to a white man.


----------



## John Titor (Aug 21, 2017)

There was an episode of Penn and Teller's: Bullshit about reparations that influenced what I think.

A whole race is not responsible for slavery especially when a lot of them didn't even own slaves or not even in the country when slavery was still a thing. If the victims are still alive, they are entitled to reparations (P&T argue that living survivors of Japanese internment camps are justified, especially when they got ripped off).

I do think governments should at least acknowledge their fuck ups (*coughTurkeycough*) but what is the point in feeling guilty over something you had no hand in?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Aug 24, 2017)

Everyone should learn about the shitty things their ancestors did. They should also learn about the good things, and similarly for other nations. Nobody's history is simple. White Americans massacred Native Americans, sure, but Native Americans were just as bent on extermination, it's just that they lost. Britain oppressed India, but the infrastructure and innovations they brought enabled India to gain independence and become a major economic player.

TBH, I think it's ridiculous to try to apologise on behalf of someone 200 years ago. Attitudes change. Societies evolve. White people can go on about being enlightened now, but 200 years ago these SJWs would be just as on board with slavery and colonialism as everyone else.


----------



## Hui (Aug 24, 2017)

Die Weebs!


----------



## MW 002 (Aug 30, 2017)

I think White Guilt is the prime example of how indoctrination is working for the education system- and was one of the main reasons why I often just skipped Social Studies and used the period block to catch up on homework for other classes. 

In Canada, we got the "white people are evil" lessons starting from the fifth grade all the way into twelfth. Honestly, I can see why there's a portion of millenials who subscribe to the Social Justice cause- just the concept of "white privlege" has been drilled into them by the public education system.

Of course, teaching the "white people are evil" narrative hasn't done the Natives around here any good- in fact, most of the ones I went to school with just went on welfare upon leaving high school because they think that the government owes them to live for free esstentially. That kind of thinking is often backed up by their own communities too, which leads to a lot of them never really pursuing any trade or useful college course- despite the fact that they can go through these programs for free. No, apparently it's up to the "evil whites" to pay for them to sit around all day and do nothing with their lives. 

Now of course, with all the REEEEEEing about the slave trade coming from white liberals, you'd think that they care about the fact that it's still alive and well in parts of Africa and The Middle East. Lol nope- point that out to them and they'll play mental gymnastics about how because it's not occurring in their backyard, they shouldn't care about that slavery. Apparently people who died 100+ years ago have more value to them than modern slaves do today. Or perhaps they're too hesitant to call it out on The Middle East because that kind of shit requires something to be done about it (for reference, Saudi Arabia only outlawed Slavery in 2007- a mere decade ago). Or perhaps their hatred of their own skin colour prevents them from being aware that even their precious PEEOCEES are capable of doing horrendous shit as well- and have been doing it a lot longer than the Europeons have been established.


----------



## UnclePhil (Aug 30, 2017)

"People can't help being born gay, bisexual, transgendered, or 'Persons of Color.' We must never punish anyone for circumstances beyond their control; that is the height of cruelty and senselessness."

"Men who are born straight, white and comfortable with their genitals are cursed and must be constantly reminded what oppressive assholes they are."

Yeah, no. Fuck that.


----------



## nena (Aug 30, 2017)

White Guilt , For what being " white " in appearance , why should anyone feel guilt for something they had no control of  , or what people did before them  . White guilt is a personal inferiority problem , in my opinion .


----------



## Morose_Obesity (Aug 30, 2017)

I'm pink goddamit


----------



## nena (Sep 4, 2017)

nena said:


> White Guilt , For what being " white " in appearance , why should anyone feel guilt for something they had no control of  , or what people did before them  . White guilt is a personal inferiority problem , in my opinion .



I whole Hartley  agree , and would like to add autistic , no one should ever be ridiculed or judged for how they wear born . and even their behavior when some of it is based on a disability should be give some tolerance vs teasing and ( teasing for laughs ) But some people are so very unhappy with who they are it make them feel more " normal " to do that .


----------



## wholetthegodsout (Sep 4, 2017)

White Guilt?  Don't have that.  Besides I thought Whiteness was just socially constructed anyways.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Sep 5, 2017)

wholetthegodsout said:


> White Guilt?  Don't have that.  Besides I thought Whiteness was just socially constructed anyways.


Racist white people are real. Everything else is a social construct created by racist white people. At least that's what they keep telling us.


----------



## friedshrimp (Sep 7, 2017)

Japan hasn't yet admitted the crimes it did in WWII. Africa is in constant warfare and South America has had (still has!) so many shitty governments that outright kill their _own_ citizens it's pretty much a joke nowadays.

But you don't hear "Japanese guilt" or "hispanic guilt", *Linkara voice* hmmm?


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Sep 8, 2017)

I think the concept is bullshit in the purist form.  Half my family tree is Irish.  The other half is Russian Jew.  Two of the most systematically oppressed peoples in history.  But I'm supposed to feel like an asshole because some rich Virginian who died two hundred years ago owned slaves?  Fuck that.  If white guilt is a thing then Mexican Guilt should also be a thin considering the Aztecs fucking ate people.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 8, 2017)

Other than the obvious reasons for hating it (it's retarded; cucks; etc.), I've seen a lot of leftists and SJWs become tired of it recently as well, mainly because it's "performative allyship"


----------



## Lensherr (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 8, 2017)

Pretty gay tbh.


----------



## Hatoful Dandy (Sep 12, 2017)

Makes things worse for minorities (and everyone else) in the long run, despite what SJWs think.


----------



## PlasticOwls (Sep 12, 2017)

People like to simplify things black and white, perpetuating white guilt in order to rally behind a cause with a perceived evil.

It's obvious that civil discourse can never happen if you force someone to apologize for something they never did, but that isn't the point. Those same people rather fight for the sake of rallying behind a clause than setting aside differences and listening.

So yes. White guilt is pointless. Why vilify an entire ethnic group and make the divide that much larger? It's that divide that alienates everyone in the first place. It's this divide that brought the rise of neo-nazis who think they're being forgotten. Like @AnOminous said,  hammering someone for the shit that happened in the past isn't productive at all.

Progress is slow, painful and a process with its ups and downs. There's a lot of fucked up shit that's happening in the world, and it wont be solved in a day or a month. It's just that people dont have the patience to really see that and choose to lash out


----------



## Muttnik (Sep 12, 2017)

My ancestors on both sides came from nothing and were dirt-poor Europeans with no money to purchase a slave, much less feed themselves. They didn't own shit and migrated over to America long after slavery had ended. 

As for me, I view hating yourself due to your skin color as destructive and pointless as it gets nothing accomplished and just promotes future generations of self-loathing. Be who you are and embrace your roots. What matters is the person you are and not where you come from.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Sep 12, 2017)

Slowboat to China said:


> My relatives died in the Holodomor a lot more recently than slaves were kept in America, and I don't hear the Commies apologizing for their comrade privilege.


That's because your relatives were Fascists who just pretended to die in order to discredit Communism!


----------



## CWCissey (Sep 12, 2017)

My ancestors were working class Brits and Jews who fled the Nazis, I'm not going to pretend I care about the slave trade as my family wasn't involved, nor is anyone today actually affected by it (unless they're some dumbshit from Africa's arsehole that fell for the lies of filthy Romanians).

White guilt is for tossers who can't handle that the world doesn't revolve around them.


----------



## Vex Overmind (Sep 13, 2017)




----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 15, 2017)

Blacks are the ones who should feel guilty about being dumb enough to let themselves get enslaved in the first place.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Sep 15, 2017)

Useless. Colonialism, imperialism and racism are real problems but white guilt is a liberal individualist alternative to serious structural leftist analysis of these problems.


----------



## RockVolnutt (Sep 15, 2017)

SwanDive said:


> Other than the obvious reasons for hating it (it's exceptional; cucks; etc.), I've seen a lot of leftists and SJWs become tired of it recently as well, mainly because it's "performative allyship"


Wait, really? That'd be an interesting development.


----------



## SweetTeaMcgee (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't feel guilty for being white. I can't control what people did literally _hundreds _of years ago. I don't get why black people want reparations for slavery that over time has grown to affect them so little, If not in a positive way with companies wanting to hire people based on race for "equality". I just don't get the mentality behind white guilt.
I've also noticed there are a lot more black people running around trying to get reparations (AKA: getting re-compensated for slavery) than Jews, even though (if the history books are correct) 6 million Jews died in the holocaust in a span of 12 years, and 12.5 million Africans were shipped to America over 341 years with a lot of them being released; Plus the Impact of Hitler, which is closer to modern times I might add, reigned over the Jews for _much_ longer than over Africans in America. I know I'm comparing apples and oranges here, but let's be honest a lot of the reason white guilt even exists is because of black people bringing up the "white privilege" that they think exists _because_ of our predecessors enslaving their predecessors. Imagine if wealthy Jewish-Americans tried to file for 'Holocaust Reparations'. It would be an absolutely retarded disaster.

I know slave reparations weren't the original topic but in my opinion it is significantly intertwined with white guilt.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 15, 2017)

SweetTeaMcgee said:


> I know slave reparations weren't the original topic but in my opinion it is significantly intertwined with white guilt.



Also if this guilt is true, why does it only travel across white bloodlines?

Shouldn't they be demanding reparations from their fellow Africans who actually sold them into slavery, or Arabs who did the same?


----------



## SweetTeaMcgee (Sep 15, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Also if this guilt is true, why does it only travel across white bloodlines?
> 
> Shouldn't they be demanding reparations from their fellow Africans who actually sold them into slavery, or Arabs who did the same?


Exactly, the only reason the were even slaves in the first place is because of themselves.


----------



## MistressCaridad (Sep 15, 2017)

Fucking dumb, to be honest. No one should feel guilty over something they cannot control.


SweetTeaMcgee said:


> Exactly, the only reason the were even slaves in the first place is because of themselves.


The REEEEEEEE EVIL WHITEY REEEEEEEE crowd conveniently forget that it was often black people selling other black people in the slave trade.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Sep 15, 2017)

Apparently it's racist to say all niggers are animals and subhuman because of the actions of a portion of their population in the current day, but it's perfectly OK to say all white people should feel guilty over something people who coincidentally had the same skin color as they did, did centuries ago.

I don't buy it.


----------



## El Garbage (Oct 1, 2017)

Goddammit, I wrote some exceptionally autistic post to this thread before the Great Crash. Something about my ancestors being mongol jew faggots who were also slaves. Anyway, pretend that your minds were blown by my insight.


----------



## DailyToastBoat (Oct 2, 2017)

It's stupid and doesn't solve anything. Why should I fall on my knees and apologize for something I haven't done or even witnessed?
It's not bad or shameful to be white only because some white people pulled off some stupid shit.
One person can't be responsible for the actions of their entire ethnicity.


----------



## Absolutego (Oct 4, 2017)

What cracks me up about guilty white people is that they usually have a child's understanding of history and have clearly been fed a narrative that, intentionally or not, places all the atrocities committed under colonialism and slavery on the shoulders of white people and no one else. It's extremely narcissistic when you think about it. "Only our race is evil enough to do these kinds of things! I know this because I have studied the only history that matters - that of Europeans!"

I think maybe one self-flagellating white person I've had this discussion with IRL has already been aware of inconvenient facts like the Arabs being the first to institutionalize chattel slavery, and in her case it was clear she had a complex about being German and having great-grandparents involved in the Holocaust.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 4, 2017)

I think it’s too specific.  There’s nothing wrong with feeling a bad about whatever privilege we (by which I mean anyone) do happen to have in relation to those less fortunate every once in a while, but very few of us have ever actually owned slaves.


----------

